# Amberleah pee's too much.mybe UTI ?



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all my friends. 
I am thinking Amberleah might have a UTI or something else might be wrong, I have posted before that her privacy is really big. I mean big. She has been big since I got her at 6 weeks old, but she is bigger now. Vet said she is just big. Also she is pee everywhere about every 10 or 20 mins all around the house she know she has to pee on pad's she does go their 50% of time than other 50% everywhere else in house. 
How doe the vet check for UTI? Can I just take her pee pad in and have it tested or do they cath her? She doesn't look like it hurts her when she goes. When I get one it hurts real bad. I see No discharged at all. I don't think it normal to pee that much so soon. In morning she runs to pad and pee's then few mins later pee's again. Any ideas or comments.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would definitely get her checked for a UTI. You could turn a pad upside down so the plastic side is up and when she goes, just pour it into a clean container and take it to the vet. Try to get a fresh morning sample. Sounds like she might have an infection.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I would definitely get her checked for a UTI. You could turn a pad upside down so the plastic side is up and when she goes, just pour it into a clean container and take it to the vet. Try to get a fresh morning sample. Sounds like she might have an infection.


OK thanks, I will get sample and take her in tomorrow. Good idea turning pad over.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am going to be really upset if she has UTI and that reason she hass been so big, and having it for so long.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Leaving 5 mins take Amberleah to vet, She wont go on pad with plastic side up, she just wants to scratch and chew it up.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

what do you mean as big privacy?? Like she's a big chi???


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

(I think she means her ladyparts, mooberry.) Good luck at the vet - if she does have a UTI, you could try acidifying her urine with some cranberry, either with juice (_not_ Ocean Spray cocktail, there's almost no cranberry juice in it) or a capsule-type supplement.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what the vet says! I have a feeling there's more going on here than meets the eye.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Just got back from vet. yes she has UTI. Poor Baby. She still thinks her private parts are normal for chi, just looks big because rest of her is so small. So she is on medication...I wonder how she got it. Could it be the Wellness dog food I give her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think the wellness dog food had anything to do with her infection. (Other than it being dry food). But I would definitely try to get her to drink more. That's hard when they are little. Maybe add some water or LOW sodium broth to her kibble so that she will get more liquid that way. That will help to flush out her bladder and get her on the mend. 

I'm glad that it's just a UTI as that's a pretty easy fix. Did your vet want to get her spay scheduled?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I don't think the wellness dog food had anything to do with her infection. (Other than it being dry food). But I would definitely try to get her to drink more. That's hard when they are little. Maybe add some water or LOW sodium broth to her kibble so that she will get more liquid that way. That will help to flush out her bladder and get her on the mend.
> 
> I'm glad that it's just a UTI as that's a pretty easy fix. Did your vet want to get her spay scheduled?


We are not going to get her spay till she is little older, because of her only weighing 3 lbs.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She does drink a lot, I was thinking if she didn't have infection that why she pee's a lot.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to know she's ok and it was just UTI. Hope she gets better quick!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can also start giving her cranberry powder once or twice a day...just by the caplets for humans, crush it up, and mix half of it in with some baby food, she should eat it right up.

Generally UTI's are a problem for dogs with very SMALL private parts that are slightly inverted. It doesn't sound like that's the problem w/ your girl...sometimes they just get infections, same as w/ us.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> You can also start giving her cranberry powder once or twice a day...just by the caplets for humans, crush it up, and mix half of it in with some baby food, she should eat it right up.
> 
> Generally UTI's are a problem for dogs with very SMALL private parts that are slightly inverted. It doesn't sound like that's the problem w/ your girl...sometimes they just get infections, same as w/ us.


OK thanks so much I will get some tomorrow..
I have IC and cranberry is bad for my bladder it like a acid bomb. my bladder has ulcers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well soon little Angel! : )


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope her meds work quickly and she is on the mend..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you have the vet check for Pyometria? There's been a lot of talk on here about it. From what I've read & learned about it--It can occur in unspayed dogs and it kills. I don't want to scare you and she sounds young, but some of the symptoms were swollen uterus, serious infection. It doesn't hurt to mention it. I don't know how they check for it, but if you are concerned about the size of her privates--follow your instincts--they're usually right! Keep us updated.

I definitely wouldn't get her spayed til she gets a clean bill of health. Even tho they found a UTI, I still think there could be more going on here.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Can you have the vet check for Pyometria? There's been a lot of talk on here about it. From what I've read & learned about it--It can occur in unspayed dogs and it kills. I don't want to scare you and she sounds young, but some of the symptoms were swollen uterus, serious infection. It doesn't hurt to mention it. I don't know how they check for it, but if you are concerned about the size of her privates--follow your instincts--they're usually right! Keep us updated.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't get her spayed til she gets a clean bill of health. Even tho they found a UTI, I still think there could be more going on here.


Thanks for information, she is 20 weeks old and not had her first heat yet. I just looked up Pyomerta, the only symptom is the swollen around vaginal opening and lots of grooming no discharge. I will call my vet to make sure. Thank you. oh she has had swollen vaginal since I got her at 6 weeks, doctor seems to think no problem.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

IF I am right, pyometra occurs AFTER a heat. There is a 'closed' pyo, and an 'open' pyo. The closed pyo is worse 'cause there is no discharge to notice. An open pyo there is discharge of purulant material. They both can kill a dog. Glad you caught the infection. Sue


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I called vet and she said 100% amberleah does not have Pyomtra. That is good news.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy has rather large privates. It's normal for her as she is so tiny. They just look big. I've had her over a year now and there is nothing wrong with her, just that her privates look big.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear it's just a UTI. Not that UTIs are good! But it not anything more serious. Poor baby! Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Glad to hear it's just a UTI. Not that UTIs are good! But it not anything more serious. Poor baby! Hope she is feeling better soon.


Thank you that is good to know.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad amberleah will be fine shes such a cutie we want her feeling all better


----------

